# Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?



## JimBowie1958

https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--



> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.



Why cant we do that?

Oh, yeah, because we let the thieves running our government hand out all those pork barrel goodies to the political machines that elected them.

Meanwhile we are facing the end of the gravy train in one fashion or another; either we wake up and do reform the responsible way and tighten our belts or the gravy train has a huge train wreck that harms a hundred times more people in greater magnitude.

CBO Director: 'Large and Growing Federal Debt' Could Produce 'Fiscal Crisis' | CNS News



> On the same day House Speaker John Boehner said he would bring a "clean" debt ceiling bill to the House floor -- and join Democrats in voting for a 13-month extension of the debt limit -- the head of the Congressional Budget Office declared that the "large and growing federal debt" could eventually increase the risk of a  "fiscal crisis."
> 
> "The large budget deficits recorded in recent years have substantially increased federal debt, and the amount of debt relative to the size of the economy is now very
> high by historical standards," Elmendorf told the Senate Budget Committee.


- 

Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.


----------



## eagle1462010

Government - Interest Expense on the Debt Outstanding

415 BILLION last year on interest on the debt and growing............

No end in sight.


----------



## Sunni Man

Simple answer.

The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.

Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.

So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.

Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunni Man said:


> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..



I agreed up until you stated the Jews did it............

Why do you have to add that point........................


----------



## JimBowie1958

Sunni Man said:


> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..



I think you are misled about the Jews owning everything.

The Bank of England owns a whole lot as do the members of the Episcopalian church and their family of connected Protestant denominations.

Most of these institutions are fronted by Jewish people because it is one of the industries that Jews have been allowed to do for the last millennia and a half in the West, and so there are a whole bunch of them that go into the family business and end up at banks.

But the people who actually own the stocks, the accounts, the bonds and bills are main stream Protestant WASPs and they have the final say, even these days.

Don't be fooled by who is in front of the curtain, look who is behind it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Repeal the 17th.............

Go to the computer and hit the enter key to pay them back at 0% interest.

Cut the spending of Gov't to 18.1% of the GDP.................

Flat tax, no deductions.....................

And end the cycle of debt.................


----------



## JimBowie1958

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed up until you stated the Jews did it............
> 
> Why do you have to add that point........................
Click to expand...


The Quran presents a bad light on the Jewish people. Which makes some things very ironic.


----------



## eagle1462010

JimBowie1958 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misled about the Jews owning everything.
> 
> The Bank of England owns a whole lot as do the members of the Episcopalian church and their family of connected Protestant denominations.
> 
> Most of these institutions are fronted by Jewish people because it is one of the industries that Jews have been allowed to do for the last millennia and a half in the West, and so there are a whole bunch of them that go into the family business and end up at banks.
> 
> But the people who actually own the stocks, the accounts, the bonds and bills are main stream Protestant WASPs and they have the final say, even these days.
> 
> Don't be fooled by who is in front of the curtain, look who is behind it.
Click to expand...


GAO Federal Reserve $16 Trillion Emergency Bailout Loans Audit Report | Public Intelligence

Yes, they are behind the curtain.........Revealed yet again by a Supreme Court decision forcing full disclosure............


----------



## Jughead

> Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?



Because Canadians were smart enough to elect a Conservative government.


----------



## zeke

JimBowie1958 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we do that?
> 
> Oh, yeah, because we let the thieves running our government hand out all those pork barrel goodies to the political machines that elected them.
> 
> Meanwhile we are facing the end of the gravy train in one fashion or another; either we wake up and do reform the responsible way and tighten our belts or the gravy train has a huge train wreck that harms a hundred times more people in greater magnitude.
> 
> CBO Director: 'Large and Growing Federal Debt' Could Produce 'Fiscal Crisis' | CNS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day House Speaker John Boehner said he would bring a "clean" debt ceiling bill to the House floor -- and join Democrats in voting for a 13-month extension of the debt limit -- the head of the Congressional Budget Office declared that the "large and growing federal debt" could eventually increase the risk of a  "fiscal crisis."
> 
> "The large budget deficits recorded in recent years have substantially increased federal debt, and the amount of debt relative to the size of the economy is now very
> high by historical standards," Elmendorf told the Senate Budget Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
Click to expand...


Seems from what I just read about Canada and their tax system, they are a LOT more serious about collecting the tax revenue they need to run their country.

For instance, they collect taxes on income held outside of Canada. The province and the central government both collect income tax. They have some of the highest "sin" taxes in the world. They seem to understand that if you spend more money than you bring in that you will have to cut some spending and go get some more income. They also don't seem to have as many ways to reduce a persons tax liability.

They do treat capital gains and dividend income better and differently I think.

The Canadians just seem to be more pragmatic about their finances than we are. And the Canadians don't seem to hate their government like we hate ours. and consequently they aren't as mad about paying taxes. Hell at least they have national health care. And they don't try and support the biggest, most expensive military in the world. That helps them out a lot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

eagle1462010 said:


> Repeal the 17th.............
> 
> Go to the computer and hit the enter key to pay them back at 0% interest.
> 
> Cut the spending of Gov't to 18.1% of the GDP.................
> 
> Flat tax, no deductions.....................
> 
> And end the cycle of debt.................




But who can bell the cat?

This thing will just have to run its course, it looks like.

Buy commodities you can trade in emergency, just in case the US dollar becomes nothing more than toilet paper.


----------



## Jughead

> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.


Exactly what we need in the US, a fiscally Conservative government.


----------



## eagle1462010

JimBowie1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeal the 17th.............
> 
> Go to the computer and hit the enter key to pay them back at 0% interest.
> 
> Cut the spending of Gov't to 18.1% of the GDP.................
> 
> Flat tax, no deductions.....................
> 
> And end the cycle of debt.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who can bell the cat?
> 
> This thing will just have to run its course, it looks like.
> 
> Buy commodities you can trade in emergency, just in case the US dollar becomes nothing more than toilet paper.
Click to expand...


The Status Quo from both sides bow to their masters..........They will never bell the cat...............

All we can do is hope more Status Quo politicians are fired by elections........But they have so much financial backing from these who need a bell that it's a very uphill battle.

The other way is to have a Constitutional convention by the people in the States........

Other than that, they run their course and destroy the dollar.


----------



## JimBowie1958

eagle1462010 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misled about the Jews owning everything.
> 
> The Bank of England owns a whole lot as do the members of the Episcopalian church and their family of connected Protestant denominations.
> 
> Most of these institutions are fronted by Jewish people because it is one of the industries that Jews have been allowed to do for the last millennia and a half in the West, and so there are a whole bunch of them that go into the family business and end up at banks.
> 
> But the people who actually own the stocks, the accounts, the bonds and bills are main stream Protestant WASPs and they have the final say, even these days.
> 
> Don't be fooled by who is in front of the curtain, look who is behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GAO Federal Reserve $16 Trillion Emergency Bailout Loans Audit Report | Public Intelligence
> 
> Yes, they are behind the curtain.........Revealed yet again by a Supreme Court decision forcing full disclosure............
Click to expand...


While Goldman Sachs ahs the rep of being Jewish owned and run, it's not at the top of the bailout list.

Citigroup, Morgan Stanley, Merril Lynch, Bank of America, etc WASP to the core.


----------



## eagle1462010

JimBowie1958 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misled about the Jews owning everything.
> 
> The Bank of England owns a whole lot as do the members of the Episcopalian church and their family of connected Protestant denominations.
> 
> Most of these institutions are fronted by Jewish people because it is one of the industries that Jews have been allowed to do for the last millennia and a half in the West, and so there are a whole bunch of them that go into the family business and end up at banks.
> 
> But the people who actually own the stocks, the accounts, the bonds and bills are main stream Protestant WASPs and they have the final say, even these days.
> 
> Don't be fooled by who is in front of the curtain, look who is behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAO Federal Reserve $16 Trillion Emergency Bailout Loans Audit Report | Public Intelligence
> 
> Yes, they are behind the curtain.........Revealed yet again by a Supreme Court decision forcing full disclosure............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Goldman Sachs ahs the rep of being Jewish owned and run, it's not at the top of the bailout list.
> 
> Citigroup, Morgan Stanley, Merril Lynch, Bank of America, etc WASP to the core.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.


----------



## JimBowie1958

zeke said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we do that?
> 
> Oh, yeah, because we let the thieves running our government hand out all those pork barrel goodies to the political machines that elected them.
> 
> Meanwhile we are facing the end of the gravy train in one fashion or another; either we wake up and do reform the responsible way and tighten our belts or the gravy train has a huge train wreck that harms a hundred times more people in greater magnitude.
> 
> CBO Director: 'Large and Growing Federal Debt' Could Produce 'Fiscal Crisis' | CNS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day House Speaker John Boehner said he would bring a "clean" debt ceiling bill to the House floor -- and join Democrats in voting for a 13-month extension of the debt limit -- the head of the Congressional Budget Office declared that the "large and growing federal debt" could eventually increase the risk of a  "fiscal crisis."
> 
> "The large budget deficits recorded in recent years have substantially increased federal debt, and the amount of debt relative to the size of the economy is now very
> high by historical standards," Elmendorf told the Senate Budget Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems from what I just read about Canada and their tax system, they are a LOT more serious about collecting the tax revenue they need to run their country.
> 
> For instance, they collect taxes on income held outside of Canada. The province and the central government both collect income tax. They have some of the highest "sin" taxes in the world. They seem to understand that if you spend more money than you bring in that you will have to cut some spending and go get some more income. They also don't seem to have as many ways to reduce a persons tax liability.
> 
> They do treat capital gains and dividend income better and differently I think.
> 
> The Canadians just seem to be more pragmatic about their finances than we are. And the Canadians don't seem to hate their government like we hate ours. and consequently they aren't as mad about paying taxes. Hell at least they have national health care. And they don't try and support the biggest, most expensive military in the world. That helps them out a lot.
Click to expand...


Our military budget is not the cancer that is eating the rest of the pie.


----------



## tinydancer

One has to remember that Prime Minister Harper has a Masters Degree in Economics and actually held paying jobs in the real world before becoming PM. He actually started off in the Mail room at Imperial Oil and worked his way up. And he never surrounded himself with ivory tower academics who never worked in the private sector.


----------



## tinydancer

Great layout at this link. The key is the reduction in spending. Please note what I highlighted in red. This is a sane approach to good governance and fiscal responsibility. 

*2014 federal budget by the numbers

OTTAWA &#8212; Tuesday&#8217;s federal budget is 419 pages of facts and figures. Here are the big spending figures you need to know about how much the government expects to earn and spend this year.

Revenues

&#8226; Income tax revenues: $137.8 billion
&#8226; Corporate Income tax revenues: $37 billion
&#8226; Non-resident income tax: $5.7 billion
&#8226; Goods and Services Tax: $31.3 billion
&#8226; Customs import duties: $4.4 billion
&#8226; Other excises taxes and duties: $11.3 billion
&#8226; Employment Insurance premium revenues: $22.7 billion

Transfers

Transfers to persons

&#8226; Elderly benefits: $43.8 billion
&#8226; Employment Insurance benefits: $17.7 billion
&#8226; Children&#8217;s benefits: $13.2 billion

Major transfers to other levels of government

&#8226; Support for health and other social programs: $44.7 billion
&#8226; Fiscal arrangements: $19.4 billion
&#8226; Cities and communities (gas tax fund): $2 billion
&#8226; Other: $200 million
&#8226; Other transfer payments: $113 billion
&#8226; Public Debt charges: $29 billion

Total revenues: $276.3 billion

&#8226; Total expenses: $279.2 billion
&#8226; Shortfall/Deficit: $2.9 billion

Balancing the budget:

&#8226; Projected deficit 2014-15: $2.9 billion
&#8226; Projected surplus 2015-16: $6.4 billion
&#8226; Projected surplus 2016-17: $8.1 billion
&#8226; Projected surplus 2017-18: $8.1 billion
&#8226; Projected surplus 2018-19: $10.3 billion

Total projected surplus over next five years: $30 billion

How the government is spending your money:
&#8226; $222 million per year over four years for labour market agreements for persons with disabilities (to be matched by provinces and territories)
&#8226; $40 million to help entrepreneurs through the Canada Accelerator and Incubator Program
&#8226; $75 million over three years to help older workers find jobs for the Targeted Initiative for Older Workers
&#8226; $1.5 billion over 10 years to help colleges anduniversities invest in world-class research, for the new Canada First Research Excellence Fund
&#8226; $500 million over two years to the Automotive Innovation Fund to help Canada&#8217;s automotive industry
&#8226; $305 million over five years to provide broadband Internet service to rural and Northern communities
&#8226; $15 million over three years to help persons with developmental disabilities find work through the Ready, Willing & Able initiative
&#8226; $66.1 million over two years for commercial fisheries programs on the Atlantic and Pacific coasts
&#8226; $70 million over three years to boost health services in the North
&#8226; $391.5 million over five years to improve roads, dams and bridges in national parks and historic canals
&#8226; $10 million for snowmobile trails across the country
&#8226; $165 million over two years for the construction of a new bridge over the St. Lawrence River
&#8226; $378 million over two years to repair and maintain federal bridges in and around Montreal, including the Champlain Bridge
&#8226; $497 million over two years for the Windsor-Detroit crossing
&#8226; $390 million over five years to the food safetysystem
&#8226; $10.8 million over four years to the Special Olympics Canada
&#8226;$200 million over five years to create the National Disaster Mitigation Program, including $11.4 million to upgrade earthquake monitoring

Jordan Press, Postmedia News*

Great graphics at the link as well. Thank you Jim Flaherty for keeping your fiscal stick on the ice!!!

Canada budget 2014 looks to slash public servants? benefits in effort to save billions | National Post


----------



## OnePercenter

Jughead said:


> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what we need in the US, a fiscally Conservative government.
Click to expand...


More tax breaks for the rich! Yeah baby!!!!!


----------



## OnePercenter

You're forgetting that Clinton balanced the budget......But then came Bush.

The Budget and Deficit Under Clinton


----------



## tinydancer

OnePercenter said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what we need in the US, a fiscally Conservative government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More tax breaks for the rich! Yeah baby!!!!!
Click to expand...


Oh bite me. Grow up and stop with the talking points. The key to how we got out of the world recession as quickly as we have is by working towards a goal of not spending more than the revenue that is taken in.

You guys are screwed because your maniacs in Washington won't stop spending. 

Called Economics 101. Oh and it helps that instead of my Prime Minister being a community organizer surrounded by idiotic academics, Harper has a Masters in Economics. And Jim Flaherty our Finance Minister really does look at "revenue" as part of Canada's economy as compared to Obama and the Democrats AND the RINOS who regard revenue and spending beyond their means as a way to purchase votes and keep going back inside the beltway.


----------



## tinydancer

OnePercenter said:


> You're forgetting that Clinton balanced the budget......But then came Bush.
> 
> The Budget and Deficit Under Clinton



He had help from a hard core R House and Senate. 

No, Bill Clinton Didn't Balance the Budget | Cato Institute


----------



## Toro

Canada is awesome in so many ways.

BTW, Canadian conservatives don't cut taxes under any and all circumstances.  They will cut taxes if they can cut spending.  They don't slash taxes and then do nothing about spending.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JimBowie1958 said:


> Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?


More evidence that ignorance and stupidity are prerequisites for being conservative. 

This is a false analogy fallacy, as has likely already been pointed out to you, and the premise of your thread fails accordingly.


----------



## JimBowie1958

tinydancer said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting that Clinton balanced the budget......But then came Bush.
> 
> The Budget and Deficit Under Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had help from a hard core R House and Senate.
> 
> No, Bill Clinton Didn't Balance the Budget | Cato Institute
Click to expand...


And counting Social Security revenues with the general budget....


----------



## JimBowie1958

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence that ignorance and stupidity are prerequisites for being conservative.
> 
> This is a false analogy fallacy, as has likely already been pointed out to you, and the premise of your thread fails accordingly.
Click to expand...


Yeah cause the USA is a nation-state, and Canada is a nation state on the same continent and fairly close culturally as well.

Yeah, apples and oranges totally......but that is unless you gun grabbing fascists want to blather on about how Canada and the rest of the world has tighter gun control than we do, ass-face bitch.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toro said:


> *Canada is awesome in so many ways.
> *
> BTW, Canadian conservatives don't cut taxes under any and all circumstances.  They will cut taxes if they can cut spending.  They don't slash taxes and then do nothing about spending.



It will be 80f this weekend in Vegas. In Toronto it will be 16f. Awesome?


----------



## tinydancer

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence that ignorance and stupidity are prerequisites for being conservative.
> 
> This is a false analogy fallacy, as has likely already been pointed out to you, and the premise of your thread fails accordingly.
Click to expand...




What false analogy? Essentially the differences between Canada and America on so many levels are miniscule and few and far between. 

One major difference during this world wide recession has been how my Conservative government has approached running up a deficit very cautiously with an exit strategy to get back to black.

On the other hand your Democrats, President and RINO'S have viewed your stimulus and deficits as a way to pay back donors and as payolla to offer "candy" to the voting public.  

Pigs at the trough seemingly endlessly ready to snork up more and more revenue to enhance their chances of returning to Washington every election. 

Of course the most blatant difference between our Conservatives and your lunatics inside the beltway is that  the Canadian government understands that one should always attempt to spend only as much as you receive in revenue.

And credit where credit is due. Even our Liberal government under Chretien with Paul Martin as a finance minister kept us in the black. A little too much of a surplus for our liking in the end because we were getting seriously over taxed and that led to their demise. But it's saying something when I can compliment a Canadian Liberal Finance Minister for keeping us from deficits.


----------



## History

Because Democrats AND Republicans only care about the next election versus the future of this country..


----------



## Toro

OnePercenter said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canada is awesome in so many ways.
> *
> BTW, Canadian conservatives don't cut taxes under any and all circumstances.  They will cut taxes if they can cut spending.  They don't slash taxes and then do nothing about spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be 80f this weekend in Vegas. In Toronto it will be 16f. Awesome?
Click to expand...


Temperature is not one thing Canada is awesome at.

That's why there are so many of us Canadians here in Florida.


----------



## DennyO

Canada is not a wealthy country like the United States.  The rich can borrow more easily than the poor because they have the assets as collateral, and can afford the interest costs.  While Canadians  individually are okay income wise, as their population is so much smaller, the country as a whole just don't have the kind of wealth the U.S. does.  

If you look at a map of the United States, particularly west of the Mississippi, the extent of government land holdings becomes apparent in national parks and forests.   Same thing with military bases, likely many of the states have more in military base holdings and equipment than the entire country of Canada.  

I lived in Canada over 15 years ago, and its economy was really going downhill, and the debt on upswing, and their credit rating sinking when they realized it could no longer continue that way and even their liberal government of the time took drastic actions to cut spending and increase taxes and turned around their deficit.  Cutting the deficit and then the debt is something even the Republicans have not done in the U.S. while they were in charge.  They don't walk their talk.


----------



## JimBowie1958

DennyO said:


> Canada is not a wealthy country like the United States.  The rich can borrow more easily than the poor because they have the assets as collateral, and can afford the interest costs.  While Canadians  individually are okay income wise, as their population is so much smaller, the country as a whole just don't have the kind of wealth the U.S. does.
> 
> If you look at a map of the United States, particularly west of the Mississippi, the extent of government land holdings becomes apparent in national parks and forests.   Same thing with military bases, likely many of the states have more in military base holdings and equipment than the entire country of Canada.
> 
> I lived in Canada over 15 years ago, and its economy was really going downhill, and the debt on upswing, and their credit rating sinking when they realized it could no longer continue that way and even their liberal government of the time took drastic actions to cut spending and increase taxes and turned around their deficit.  Cutting the deficit and then the debt is something even the Republicans have not done in the U.S. while they were in charge.  They don't walk their talk.



Lol, they once were not 'walking their talk' but now they are, dude, and they have balanced their budget for 12 of the last 13 years.

How long ago did you work in Canada?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

They aren't supporting a hugely bloated and largely unnecessary military.


----------



## tinydancer

DennyO said:


> Canada is not a wealthy country like the United States.  The rich can borrow more easily than the poor because they have the assets as collateral, and can afford the interest costs.  While Canadians  individually are okay income wise, as their population is so much smaller, the country as a whole just don't have the kind of wealth the U.S. does.
> 
> If you look at a map of the United States, particularly west of the Mississippi, the extent of government land holdings becomes apparent in national parks and forests.   Same thing with military bases, likely many of the states have more in military base holdings and equipment than the entire country of Canada.
> 
> I lived in Canada over 15 years ago, and its economy was really going downhill, and the debt on upswing, and their credit rating sinking when they realized it could no longer continue that way and even their liberal government of the time took drastic actions to cut spending and increase taxes and turned around their deficit.  Cutting the deficit and then the debt is something even the Republicans have not done in the U.S. while they were in charge.  They don't walk their talk.



I'm posting on the fly today so I'm going to have to tackle some of your erroneous assertions piece meal. 

If you lived in Canada in the 90's the Liberal government under Chretien and Finance Minister Paul Martin didn't have debt on the upswing. Au contraire. 

They were able to turn around the deficit because a courageous Canuck Conservative called Brian Mulroney had the balls with his finance minister to overhaul our tax system.

It cost the Conservatives the next election in 1993, but the Goods and Services Tax here put us on the road to financial stability. 

I've suggested a GST for America over and over. Some call it a VAT. BUT the American public lead by the nose by their disgusting progressive politicians prefer to practice "class warfare". In reality it is the fairest tax possible. If a quizzillionaire buys a yacht he pays the same GST % as I pay for a canoe. It's the great equalizer. 

Read and learn:

*
GST at 20: Mulroney has no regrets on Canadas most hated tax

Its at least partly responsible for the destruction of one political party, the making of two prime ministers, and instrumental in setting Canada on a sustainable fiscal course thats paying dividends today.

 By: Julian Beltrame The Canadian Press, Published on Tue Dec 28 2010 OTTAWAIts the tax that keeps on giving, and taking.

Its at least partly responsible for the destruction of one political party, the making of two prime ministers, and instrumental in setting Canada on a sustainable fiscal course thats paying dividends today.

The GST  Brian Mulroneys seven per cent solution to yesteryears deficit crisis  turns 20 on Jan. 1 and is likely only a shade less hated now than the day it was conceived.

But if he had to do it over again, the long-retired prime minister insists he would.*



* Yet economists insist Mulroney made the right decision. Former TD Bank chief economist Don Drummond, who was with Finance at the time, said studies show a broad-based consumption tax is the least disruptive in a free-market.*



*What is not appreciated, he said, is that the government saw the GST not as an isolated policy, but as one leg of a three-legged stool to transform the Canadian economy.

The first leg, he said, was free trade with the worlds biggest and richest market. The second was a reformed tax system that made Canada competitive with the U.S. The third was a formal pact with John Crows Bank of Canada to wring inflation out of the system.

Mulroney said he was not certain the prescriptions would work  theres always some uncertainty in your judgement  but he feels vindicated today.

When Harper cut the GST from seven to five (per cent), guess who was leading the protest? The Liberals and NDP ... there are mountains of irony in that, he chuckled.*

GST at 20: Mulroney has no regrets on Canada?s most hated tax | Toronto Star


----------



## tinydancer

Now to Paul Martin. Credit where credit is due. Between PM Chretien and Finance Minister Martin they kept the super progressive spend every penny we have and more at bay and with Mulroney's GST move turned deficits to surpluses. 

You see Paul Martin was a genius of a businessman before he became Finance Minister as compared to Tim Geithner who had never had a job in the real world and was put in a position of power he should never ever have been let near. 

And for a liberal, he did the unheard of. Holy toledo !!!!!! He slashed spending like crazy. AND utilized the GST to work towards a balance budget that he was finally able to introduce a balance budget in 1998. 

Awesome. Just awesome. But one more time Economics 101 prevailed. He worked diligently to not spend more than the revenue he was raking in. And he made a lot of enemies in his own party for not bending to their "lets spend everything and more" ways. 

Kudos to Martin. Big time. I will be forever grateful to this really brave men between Mulroney and his Finance Minister and ditto to Jean Chretien and Paul Martin. Man these guys really took a lot of heat and hits for the good of the country.


----------



## OnePercenter

Toro said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Canada is awesome in so many ways.
> *
> BTW, Canadian conservatives don't cut taxes under any and all circumstances.  They will cut taxes if they can cut spending.  They don't slash taxes and then do nothing about spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be 80f this weekend in Vegas. In Toronto it will be 16f. Awesome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Temperature is not one thing Canada is awesome at.
> 
> That's why there are so many of us Canadians here in Florida.
Click to expand...


Also, cheap Levis, luggage, and liquor.

Canadians go home! And take Cruz with you!


----------



## Toro

tinydancer said:


> Now to Paul Martin. Credit where credit is due. Between PM Chretien and Finance Minister Martin they kept the super progressive spend every penny we have and more at bay and with Mulroney's GST move turned deficits to surpluses.
> 
> You see Paul Martin was a genius of a businessman before he became Finance Minister as compared to Tim Geithner who had never had a job in the real world and was put in a position of power he should never ever have been let near.
> 
> And for a liberal, he did the unheard of. Holy toledo !!!!!! He slashed spending like crazy. AND utilized the GST to work towards a balance budget that he was finally able to introduce a balance budget in 1998.
> 
> Awesome. Just awesome. But one more time Economics 101 prevailed. He worked diligently to not spend more than the revenue he was raking in. And he made a lot of enemies in his own party for not bending to their "lets spend everything and more" ways.
> 
> Kudos to Martin. Big time. I will be forever grateful to this really brave men between Mulroney and his Finance Minister and ditto to Jean Chretien and Paul Martin. Man these guys really took a lot of heat and hits for the good of the country.



I loathe the Liberal Party, but Paul Martin was probably the best finance minister in the history of the country.  The deficit was reduced 80% by cutting spending 20% and raising taxes.


----------



## tinydancer

Toro said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now to Paul Martin. Credit where credit is due. Between PM Chretien and Finance Minister Martin they kept the super progressive spend every penny we have and more at bay and with Mulroney's GST move turned deficits to surpluses.
> 
> You see Paul Martin was a genius of a businessman before he became Finance Minister as compared to Tim Geithner who had never had a job in the real world and was put in a position of power he should never ever have been let near.
> 
> And for a liberal, he did the unheard of. Holy toledo !!!!!! He slashed spending like crazy. AND utilized the GST to work towards a balance budget that he was finally able to introduce a balance budget in 1998.
> 
> Awesome. Just awesome. But one more time Economics 101 prevailed. He worked diligently to not spend more than the revenue he was raking in. And he made a lot of enemies in his own party for not bending to their "lets spend everything and more" ways.
> 
> Kudos to Martin. Big time. I will be forever grateful to this really brave men between Mulroney and his Finance Minister and ditto to Jean Chretien and Paul Martin. Man these guys really took a lot of heat and hits for the good of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loathe the Liberal Party, but Paul Martin was probably the best finance minister in the history of the country.  The deficit was reduced 80% by cutting spending 20% and raising taxes.
Click to expand...


Agreed! And I'm a die hard conservative. He rocked and put the country back on track. Martin took a lot of heat for sticking to his guns on working towards a balanced budget. 

Kudos to the man.


----------



## Interpol

PM Harper's government will finally balance the books after growing the debt by a third. 

Harper inherited 10 years of surpluses in 2006 (that year the surplus was over $13 billion). Like a typical modern conservative, he started to piddle it all away and the surplus for 2007 was less than half the $13 billion of the year before. 

Deficits every single year since. The Canadian debt had been lowered to just under $450 billion under the Chretien administration, but the Canadian conservatives made sure to send the debt back up as they always do with their curious and illogical blend of tax cuts for top income earners and even MORE public spending. 

The current Canadian debt is now roughly $620 billion. 

That they're only going to break even because of big public service cuts heading into a general election year is even more curious. 

It's hard to lead a country for more than 8 years without the public getting fatigued with you, and if PM Harper runs in 2015, he'll be doing so after having served 9 years.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Interpol said:


> PM Harper's government will finally balance the books after growing the debt by a third.
> 
> Harper inherited 10 years of surpluses in 2006 (that year the surplus was over $13 billion). Like a typical modern conservative, he started to piddle it all away and the surplus for 2007 was less than half the $13 billion of the year before.
> 
> Deficits every single year since. The Canadian debt had been lowered to just under $450 billion under the Chretien administration, but the Canadian conservatives made sure to send the debt back up as they always do with their curious and illogical blend of tax cuts for top income earners and even MORE public spending.
> 
> The current Canadian debt is now roughly $620 billion.
> 
> That they're only going to break even because of big public service cuts heading into a general election year is even more curious.
> 
> It's hard to lead a country for more than 8 years without the public getting fatigued with you, and if PM Harper runs in 2015, he'll be doing so after having served 9 years.



Interesting, but back to the OP, why cant the USA balance its budget as well?

It's funny how we are all talking around the real problem, the mandatory growing entitlement programs that are now about 62% of our budget and are a silently growing cancer to our federal  budget.


----------



## DennyO

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, they once were not 'walking their talk' but now they are, dude, and they have balanced their budget for 12 of the last 13 years.
> 
> How long ago did you work in Canada?



What I wrote is that i*n the U.S.*, the Republicans, the supposed party of fiscal integrity, have not balanced the budget, and have seemingly over time done worse at that task than the Democrats.

I worked in Canada from 1994 to 2005.  It seems that he Liberals did a better job there of cutting government spending than the Conservatives did.  The conservatives brought in the GST, a value added tax, but still ran a large deficit.  Paul Martin, a business executive, did a great job as finance minister and it was his endless chopping that led them to produce a balanced budget.  Not without a lot of pain.


----------



## Toro

Interpol said:


> It's hard to lead a country for more than 8 years without the public getting fatigued with you, and if PM Harper runs in 2015, he'll be doing so after having served 9 years.



Who do you think would be the Prime Minister?


----------



## Chaussette

Toro said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to lead a country for more than 8 years without the public getting fatigued with you, and if PM Harper runs in 2015, he'll be doing so after having served 9 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think would be the Prime Minister?
Click to expand...


JUSTIN TRUDEAU!!!!!!! 

My man's going to legalize weed and make Canada cool again.


----------



## tinydancer

Interpol said:


> PM Harper's government will finally balance the books after growing the debt by a third.
> 
> Harper inherited 10 years of surpluses in 2006 (that year the surplus was over $13 billion). Like a typical modern conservative, he started to piddle it all away and the surplus for 2007 was less than half the $13 billion of the year before.
> 
> Deficits every single year since. The Canadian debt had been lowered to just under $450 billion under the Chretien administration, but the Canadian conservatives made sure to send the debt back up as they always do with their curious and illogical blend of tax cuts for top income earners and even MORE public spending.
> 
> The current Canadian debt is now roughly $620 billion.
> 
> That they're only going to break even because of big public service cuts heading into a general election year is even more curious.
> 
> It's hard to lead a country for more than 8 years without the public getting fatigued with you, and if PM Harper runs in 2015, he'll be doing so after having served 9 years.



Well another one who doesn't know the finer points of finance under Harper and Flaherty. 

Let me tackle your snotty remarks about tax cuts for the rich and more public spending.

Right from the get go you are full of shit for not recognizing that Harper kept to his campaign promise to reduce our GST from 7 to 5%. 

That was a massive tax cut for every level of income earner. 

And for anyone to say that's not a big deal, calculate the 2% savings on buying a $200,000 home, or $40,000 truck and on every thing else in the ordinary Canadians day to day life. 

They had kept the surplus rolling before the world wide recession hit. 

Of course when that whole shmazzola hit of course the governement had to commit more money to public spending. It was called "stimulus" and every country was trying to shore up their economies and any nit wit would realize that this phenomena of stimulus spending was occurring world wide. 

And Flaherty has managed the economy far better than any other Finance Minister in the G20.

Here's a great piece by one of Jean Chretien's and other liberals right hand man. Warren fits the description of _"uber liberal"_ perfectly. 

Kinsella rightfully brings up a couple of solid criticisms of Flaherty, but his op ed praises Flaherty as he says begrudgingly .

*
In grudging praise of Flaherty 

By Warren Kinsella	,QMI Agency

(EDITOR'S WARNING: If you are a federal Conservative, this column may make you faint. You are advised to immediately locate the smelling salts and lay down on the couch before proceeding any further.)

Yes, folks, it's true: I am about to say something nice about Finance Minister Jim Flaherty. Me, the resident Bolshevik at Sun Media. Me, the guy who never met a Conservative he didn't like.

Here goes: Over the past few days, in which economic turmoil has left quite a few of us feeling exceedingly nervous, Jim Flaherty has been doing a not-bad job. A good job, even.

There, I said it.

In the wake of Standard and Poor's idiotic downgrade of the credit of rating of the United States --* and in the wake of the ongoing debt crisis unfolding across the European Union --* Flaherty has been a voice of calm and rationality. 

Through it all, the Lilliputian finance minister has done what he should have done -- he reminded everyone our economic fundamentals are rock-solid. Our banking system is secure.

Our lending practices are sane. 

Our economy is turning the corner. And, unlike the U.S. of A., we still have a triple "A" credit rating. We are in good shape.*

AND Some of his biggest accomplishments besides the reduction of the GST tax for all Canadians.

*Tax-Free Savings Account

In Budget 2008, Flaherty introduced the Tax-Free Savings Account (TFSA), a flexible, registered, general-purpose savings vehicle that allows Canadians to earn tax-free investment income to more easily meet lifetime savings needs.................

Flaherty's measure was supported by many organizations, including the C.D. Howe Institute, which stated: "This tax policy gem is very good news for Canadians, and Mr. Flaherty and his government deserve credit for a novel program*

*EUROMoney Magazine

In 2009, Flaherty received an award from EUROMoney Magazine, naming him Finance Minister of the Year. Flaherty's is the first Canadian to hold this honour. 

It says he "enhanced his country's reputation for sound fiscal policy that takes full account of social justice, while a strong regulatory regime has kept the financial sector out of the chaos."*

Jim Flaherty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinydancer

DennyO said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, they once were not 'walking their talk' but now they are, dude, and they have balanced their budget for 12 of the last 13 years.
> 
> How long ago did you work in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wrote is that i*n the U.S.*, the Republicans, the supposed party of fiscal integrity, have not balanced the budget, and have seemingly over time done worse at that task than the Democrats.
> 
> I worked in Canada from 1994 to 2005.  It seems that he Liberals did a better job there of cutting government spending than the Conservatives did.  The conservatives brought in the GST, a value added tax, but still ran a large deficit.  Paul Martin, a business executive, did a great job as finance minister and it was his endless chopping that led them to produce a balanced budget.  Not without a lot of pain.
Click to expand...


Martin could NOT have balance the budget without the GST. I have given Finance Minister credit where credit is due.

One piece of the puzzle you have forgotten to mention. 

The Conservatives were thrown out of office because of the introduction of the GST and Jean Chretien winning the election for promising to *eliminate the GST.* He was going to do so by replacing it with a mish mash of other taxes, but all the public heard was that the GST would be gone. 

Thank goodness Martin talked the Prime Minister out of it. 

Oh and how in the short time before they were thrown out of office due to the unpopular tax could they have balanced the budget when the debt had been growing for decades?

They didn't have the time. It came into effect in *1991.*

Now back to Martin. One more time credit where credit is due. He took a lot of heat to get us to a balance budget and he has earned my respect for forever.


----------



## Ropey

Justin Trudeau - Under Liberal Leadership the Budget Will Balance Itself







He inherited his mothers looks and brain and none of his father's smarts.


----------



## History

The United States needs a Constitutional Amendment that requires a Balanced the Budget..


----------



## Chaussette

Ropey said:


> Justin Trudeau - Under Liberal Leadership the Budget Will Balance Itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He inherited his mothers looks and brain and none of his father's smarts.



Good, his father was a traitor to his own people and sold them down the river in Ottawa to the English to garner favor with the Queen of England.


----------



## Toro

Chaussette said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to lead a country for more than 8 years without the public getting fatigued with you, and if PM Harper runs in 2015, he'll be doing so after having served 9 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think would be the Prime Minister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUSTIN TRUDEAU!!!!!!!
> 
> My man's going to legalize weed and make Canada cool again.
Click to expand...


"Stoners for Trudeau."

Sounds like a winner.


----------



## jillian

JimBowie1958 said:


> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.



canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.

why can't we?


----------



## JimBowie1958

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
Click to expand...


Because we know the vast majority of us can provide for our selves and don't need libtards using the government to do for us what we can do for ourselves.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JimBowie1958 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we know the vast majority of us can provide for our selves and don't need libtards using the government to do for us what we can do for ourselves.
Click to expand...


Everyone else understands a false analogy fallacy, why cant the OP?


----------



## tinydancer

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
Click to expand...


Well to provide "free healthcare" we pay extraordinarily high taxes. All of us above the poverty line.

You don't. Go ahead and make all Americans except for the poorest pay a VAT or GST of 5% to 7% on everything you purchase including services like a taxi ride. 

You can have "free healthcare" too. 

And Jillian. My free healthcare system shut down my ER to save money. My funeral home half an hour away is closer than my new ER which is an hour away. Provinces mess with your health care all the time. 

It is by no means a perfect system. I've been pushing for a full scale two tier system for years now. 

Too bad your idiots in Washington didn't take the time to truly study health systems in the world that really work such as in France and Sweden.


----------



## Jroc

jillian said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
Click to expand...



Canada also produces lots of fossil fuels, if we exploited our own resources to its fullest extent we could be at a balanced budget as well, plus Obamacare is not "Healthcare for all" it's a bunch of crony deals and payoffs. Even if one doesn't care for Canada style healthcare system, it's probably better than Obamacare which needs to be repealed.


----------



## Ropey

Canada's social healthcare system is for ~35 million people. Considering the vast country and small population of this socialized health care system (that has my wife travelling to the US for surgery) that is in a period of transition to a two payee system it is fairly clear that major work will be done on this system while the baby boomers are reaching a saturation point.

It's a pyramid scheme that the Federal Government is trying to blunt while keeping it in motion. :|

The liberals just gave too much away.


----------



## JimBowie1958

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we know the vast majority of us can provide for our selves and don't need libtards using the government to do for us what we can do for ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone else understands a false analogy fallacy, why cant the OP?
Click to expand...


Where is the proof  it is a false analogy, you lying ass hole?

roflmao


----------



## Toro

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Canada also produces lots of fossil fuels, if we exploited our own resources to its fullest extent we could be at a balanced budget as well, plus Obamacare is not "Healthcare for all" it's a bunch of crony deals and payoffs. Even if one doesn't care for Canada style healthcare system, it's probably better than Obamacare which needs to be repealed.
Click to expand...


The Federal government of Canada doesn't receive revenues from natural resources.  Those go to the provinces.


----------



## Jroc

Toro said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> canada manages to provide healthcare for its citizens, like every other civilized nation.
> 
> why can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada also produces lots of fossil fuels, if we exploited our own resources to its fullest extent we could be at a balanced budget as well, plus Obamacare is not "Healthcare for all" it's a bunch of crony deals and payoffs. Even if one doesn't care for Canada style healthcare system, it's probably better than Obamacare which needs to be repealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Federal government of Canada doesn't receive revenues from natural resources.  Those go to the provinces.
Click to expand...


yeah so?....Producing energy generates wealth, puts people to work and stimulates the economy. Anything else? our federal government taxes it here, so do the states. We could eliminate our budget deficit with energy production alone. It provides good paying jobs. Obama's not interested in that though


----------



## Nutz

canada can balance their budget because they are nothing more than leeches on the US economy.  They have no budget for defense because the US defends them.


----------



## Dragonlady

There is so much misinformation about Canada in this thread, especially coming from Tiny Dancer who knows dick about Canadian politics. 

What saved Canada from Bush's recession wasn't Paul Martin's balanced budget, it was Martin's refusal to deregulate Canada's banking system to bring it onto line with what was happening in the US at the turn of the century.


----------



## Toro

Jroc said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada also produces lots of fossil fuels, if we exploited our own resources to its fullest extent we could be at a balanced budget as well, plus Obamacare is not "Healthcare for all" it's a bunch of crony deals and payoffs. Even if one doesn't care for Canada style healthcare system, it's probably better than Obamacare which needs to be repealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal government of Canada doesn't receive revenues from natural resources.  Those go to the provinces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah so?....Producing energy generates wealth, puts people to work and stimulates the economy. Anything else? our federal government taxes it here, so do the states. We could eliminate our budget deficit with energy production alone. It provides good paying jobs. Obama's not interested in that though
Click to expand...


Canada doesn't balance its budget because it "produces lots of fossil fuels."  Canada balanced its budget when oil was below $20 and the oil sands weren't economically viable. Canada's budget went into deficit when oil prices and production skyrocketed higher.

Canada balanced it's budget because it a.) cut spending, and b.) raised taxes.  It was about 80/20 spending cuts to tax increases, but Ottawa increased taxes which increased revenues and was used to pay down debt.


----------



## Dragonlady

Much has been made in this thread about our conservative governments and their role in balancing the budget, especially Mulroney and the introduction of the Goods and Services Tax. 

The GST was introduced when NAFTA can into effect. It replaced the 15% manufacturers tax which Mulroney lifted to allow Canadian manufacturers to compete more effectively with American made goods.

Contrary to Tiny Dancer's assertions, introduction of the GST was disastrous for the Canadian economy and plunged the country into a deep recession. Canadians turfed Mulroney from office and reduced his majority government to just 4 sitting members of Parliament. The Progressive Conservative Party never recovered and what remained of the party amalgamated with the Reform Party under the banner of today's Conservative Party of Canada. 

NAFTA has been a mixed blessing. We lost a lot of our manufacturing to the southern US where costs were lower. At one point there were 20,000 auto workers in Oshawa. They worked for the 4 GM plants there and other companies supplying GM. Today there are 2,000 GM workers at one plant in Oshawa. 

It should also be noted that the Canadian Conservative Party is much further to the left of the American Democratic Party. While Stephen Harper would like to introduce 2-tier medicine to Canada, Canadians won't allow it. Anyone who has tried has found themselves out of power and very quickly. 

Our budget is balanced because Canadians, unlike Americans, are not adverse to paying taxes, providing we're getting value for our money. We don't have a lot of programs cutting breaks to large corporate interests which you have. All of our corporations pay taxes, unlike large American corporations and we have a reasonable minimum wage. 

Our medical costs are nearly half of yours because of low administration costs, made possible by our single payer system. Something that you want nothing to do with. We also don't have a means test on many of our social programs having learned that administration costs for means tests are more expensive than universal coverage. 

Canada spends its tax dollars on its citizens and its infrastructure, not on a bloated military industrial complex to protect American multinational corporate holdings abroad. We spend money on education for our young people with all post-secondary institutions being state funded and lower cost than US schools giving us a well educated population. This reduces poverty and social assistance. 

In short, our government is run for the benefit of people, not corporations.


----------



## Jroc

Dragonlady said:


> Much has been made in this thread about our conservative governments and their role in balancing the budget, especially Mulroney and the introduction of the Goods and Services Tax.
> 
> The GST was introduced when NAFTA can into effect. It replaced the 15% manufacturers tax which Mulroney lifted to allow Canadian manufacturers to compete more effectively with American made goods.
> 
> Contrary to Tiny Dancer's assertions, introduction of the GST was disastrous for the Canadian economy and plunged the country into a deep recession. Canadians turfed Mulroney from office and reduced his majority government to just 4 sitting members of Parliament. The Progressive Conservative Party never recovered and what remained of the party amalgamated with the Reform Party under the banner of today's Conservative Party of Canada.
> 
> NAFTA has been a mixed blessing. We lost a lot of our manufacturing to the southern US where costs were lower. At one point there were 20,000 auto workers in Oshawa. They worked for the 4 GM plants there and other companies supplying GM. Today there are 2,000 GM workers at one plant in Oshawa.
> 
> It should also be noted that the Canadian Conservative Party is much further to the left of the American Democratic Party. While Stephen Harper would like to introduce 2-tier medicine to Canada, Canadians won't allow it. Anyone who has tried has found themselves out of power and very quickly.
> 
> Our budget is balanced because Canadians, unlike Americans, are not adverse to paying taxes, providing we're getting value for our money*. We don't have a lot of programs cutting breaks to large corporate interests which you have. All of our corporations pay taxes, unlike large American corporations and we have a reasonable minimum wage.
> *
> Our medical costs are nearly half of yours because of low administration costs, made possible by our single payer system. Something that you want nothing to do with. We also don't have a means test on many of our social programs having learned that administration costs for means tests are more expensive than universal coverage.
> *
> Canada spends its tax dollars on its citizens and its infrastructure, not on a bloated military industrial complex to protect American multinational corporate holdings abroad. We spend money on education for our young people with all post-secondary institutions being state funded and lower cost than US schools giving us a well educated population. This reduces poverty and social assistance. *
> 
> In short, our government is run for the benefit of people, not corporations.



Sorry to tell you, and no offense to my Canadian friends, but we fund most of your defense. You benefit from being right next door to us. We have 12 times your population, single payer wouldn't work here. Your corporate taxes are also way lower there. Yes we need tax reform here. too much crony bullshit. Most of those things you listed are just liberal bS talking actually if you ask me.


----------



## Toro

Dragonlady said:


> All of our corporations pay taxes, unlike large American corporations and we have a reasonable minimum wage.



All US corporations pay taxes.  They just don't all pay income taxes.

Plus, the federal corporate tax rate in Canada is much lower than in the US.



Dragonlady said:


> Canada spends its tax dollars on its citizens and its infrastructure, not on a bloated military industrial complex to protect American multinational corporate holdings abroad. We spend money on education for our young people with all post-secondary institutions being state funded and lower cost than US schools giving us a well educated population. This reduces poverty and social assistance.



Here in Florida, in-state tuition is, I believe, cheaper than universities in Canada.  Plus, students can get most of their tuition paid for through a scholarship program.


----------



## Dragonlady

> Sorry to tell you, and no offense to my Canadian friends, but we fund most of your defense. You benefit from being right next door to us. We have 12 times your population, single payer wouldn't work here. Your corporate taxes are also way lower there. Yes we need tax reform here. too much crony bullshit. Most of those things you listed are just liberal bS talking actually if you ask me.



You aren't funding our defence because we're in no danger of being invaded. The last time Canada was invaded was the War of 1812 and Americans were the invaders. 

In reality, your massive spending on defence is to protect "American interests" in other parts of the world. "American interests" is code for American corporate assets. Military spending also keeps a large segment of your population employed. 

Without American military spending, millions more Americans would be unemployed. The current level of defence spending is totally unnecessary but it is propping up the economy.


----------



## Jroc

Dragonlady said:


> Sorry to tell you, and no offense to my Canadian friends, but we fund most of your defense. You benefit from being right next door to us. We have 12 times your population, single payer wouldn't work here. Your corporate taxes are also way lower there. Yes we need tax reform here. too much crony bullshit. Most of those things you listed are just liberal bS talking actually if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't funding our defence because we're in no danger of being invaded. The last time Canada was invaded was the War of 1812 and Americans were the invaders. *
> 
> In reality, your massive spending on defence is to protect "American interests" in other parts of the world. "American interests" is code for American corporate assets. Military spending also keeps a large segment of your population employed.
> 
> *Without American military spending, millions more Americans would be unemployed. The current level of defence spending is totally unnecessary but it is propping up the econom*y.
Click to expand...


Of course because of your location you're under our protection and yes we do promote our interests. that's what a country is supposed to do. Our interests would include protecting Europe, Canada and the rest of the free world. Without us Canada would actually haft to pay for a Navy. (Which they don't have much of one) a lager air force and a larger military in general.... Just keeping it real


----------



## Ropey

That's why I want a strong Republic both internally and externally Jroc.

It's to Canada's and the World's advantage imho.

And that's not to Europe or President Obama's advantage as they want a weaker US.


----------



## Nutz

I can't believe you guys are seriously talking about this; the answer is simple, canada leeches off the United States. It is easy for them to be socialist and balance a budget when the majority of their exports are to the US.  Its easy to balance a budget when you don't have to worry about a military budget because Uncle Sam is gonna protect them.  It is easy to balance a budget when you have no true culture, only a mirror of Uncle Sam.  It is easy to balance a budget when Uncle Sam goes to war and all canada does is harbor cowards running away from war.  It is easy to balance a budget when your nation is nothing more than a leech.  Seriously, their is no comparison as to what canada can do and what the US can do.  If we stopped allowing canadians the opportunity to ride on our coat tails...they would be nothing more than Mexico...or French speaking.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> I can't believe you guys are seriously talking about this, the answer is simple, canada leeches off the United States, it is easy for them to be socialist and balance a budget when all of their exports are to the US.  Its easy to balance a budget when you don't have to worry about a military budget because Uncle Sam is gonna protect them.  It is easy to balance a budget when you have no true culture, only a mirror of Uncle Sam.  It is easy to balance a budget when Uncle Sam goes to war and all canada does is harbor cowards running away from war.  It is easy to balance a budget when your nation is nothing more than a leech.



hahahaha

And people think conservatards don't have a sense of humour.


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys are seriously talking about this, the answer is simple, canada leeches off the United States, it is easy for them to be socialist and balance a budget when all of their exports are to the US.  Its easy to balance a budget when you don't have to worry about a military budget because Uncle Sam is gonna protect them.  It is easy to balance a budget when you have no true culture, only a mirror of Uncle Sam.  It is easy to balance a budget when Uncle Sam goes to war and all canada does is harbor cowards running away from war.  It is easy to balance a budget when your nation is nothing more than a leech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> And people think conservatards don't have a sense of humour.
Click to expand...

Someone told me leeches didn't have brains...didn't think it was true until now.  What I say is true...and you know it!


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys are seriously talking about this, the answer is simple, canada leeches off the United States, it is easy for them to be socialist and balance a budget when all of their exports are to the US.  Its easy to balance a budget when you don't have to worry about a military budget because Uncle Sam is gonna protect them.  It is easy to balance a budget when you have no true culture, only a mirror of Uncle Sam.  It is easy to balance a budget when Uncle Sam goes to war and all canada does is harbor cowards running away from war.  It is easy to balance a budget when your nation is nothing more than a leech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> And people think conservatards don't have a sense of humour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone told me leeches didn't have brains...didn't think it was true until now.  What I say is true...and you know it!
Click to expand...


hahahaha

hilarious


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> And people think conservatards don't have a sense of humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me leeches didn't have brains...didn't think it was true until now.  What I say is true...and you know it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> hilarious
Click to expand...


It was a leech who told him.


----------



## Nutz

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me leeches didn't have brains...didn't think it was true until now.  What I say is true...and you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a leech who told him.
Click to expand...


Now that was funny!


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> That's why I want a strong Republic both internally and externally Jroc.
> 
> *It's to Canada's and the World's advantage* imho.
> 
> And that's not to Europe or President Obama's advantage as they want a weaker US.



of course it is Ropey, although the left doesn't see it and Europe only wants us when they need us. They don't appreciate shit. A weak U.S. means a more dangerous world. The world has been pretty much stable since WWII because of a strong U.S.


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I want a strong Republic both internally and externally Jroc.
> 
> *It's to Canada's and the World's advantage* imho.
> 
> And that's not to Europe or President Obama's advantage as they want a weaker US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is Ropey, although the left doesn't see it and Europe only wants us when they need us. They don't appreciate shit. A weak U.S. means a more dangerous world. The world has been pretty much stable since WWII because of a strong U.S.
Click to expand...


And we see what leading from behind is bringing up... from the history pages...

Link

:|


----------



## Dragonlady

Jroc said:


> of course it is Ropey, although the left doesn't see it and Europe only wants us when they need us. They don't appreciate shit. A weak U.S. means a more dangerous world. The world has been pretty much stable since WWII because of a strong U.S.



Your idea of stable leaves a lot to be desired. For 35 years we had the Cold War which brought the world to the brink of nuclear war with the Cuban Missile Crisis under JFK. 

We had the Korean War, the Vietnam War, the mess in Bosnia, several messes in Uganda, Ethiopia, the Congo, and Rwanda, and East Timor. The Central African Republic is currently in danger of lapsing into genocide. Sri Lanka has a long running civil war. 

Afghanistan has been invaded twice: once by Russia and once by the US. 

The Middle East is a perpetual powder keg which frequently erupts into armed conflicts. Israel lives under a perpetual threat of terrorism and war, and only there can it reasonably be argued that threat of American intervention keeps an uneasy peace. 

The former Soviet states are unstable at best. Chechnya has been in a state of chaos for years. And now the Russians are invading the Ukraine. 

There's the Gulf War, the Iraq War, the Arab Spring, the mess in Syria. Several South American countries are always on the verge of economic collapse leading to civil unrest. 

I'm truly hard pressed to see anywhere where the US has made things safer for anyone. Europe has been stable since WWII because they had to rebuild after that conflict. The destruction of WWII and WWII seems to have drained Europe of any interest in war. 

The US is now the biggest aggressor nation in the world. You're not making the world safer. You're beating up on independent countries because you can. 


I'm hard pressed to see how


----------



## Jroc

Dragonlady said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course it is Ropey, although the left doesn't see it and Europe only wants us when they need us. They don't appreciate shit. A weak U.S. means a more dangerous world. The world has been pretty much stable since WWII because of a strong U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your idea of stable leaves a lot to be desired. For 35 years we had the Cold War which brought the world to the brink of nuclear war with the Cuban Missile Crisis under JFK.
> 
> We had the Korean War, the Vietnam War, the mess in Bosnia, several messes in Uganda, Ethiopia, the Congo, and Rwanda, and East Timor. The Central African Republic is currently in danger of lapsing into genocide. Sri Lanka has a long running civil war.
> 
> Afghanistan has been invaded twice: once by Russia and once by the US.
> 
> The Middle East is a perpetual powder keg which frequently erupts into armed conflicts. Israel lives under a perpetual threat of terrorism and war, and only there can it reasonably be argued that threat of American intervention keeps an uneasy peace.
> 
> The former Soviet states are unstable at best. Chechnya has been in a state of chaos for years. And now the Russians are invading the Ukraine.
> 
> There's the Gulf War, the Iraq War, the Arab Spring, the mess in Syria. Several South American countries are always on the verge of economic collapse leading to civil unrest.
> 
> I'm truly hard pressed to see anywhere where the US has made things safer for anyone. Europe has been stable since WWII because they had to rebuild after that conflict. The destruction of WWII and WWII seems to have drained Europe of any interest in war.
> 
> The US is now the biggest aggressor nation in the world. You're not making the world safer. You're beating up on independent countries because you can.
> 
> 
> I'm hard pressed to see how
Click to expand...


You'd included with the leftist I was referring too. Europe rebuilt? We rebuilt it...

Marshall Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We also rebuilt Japan and look at them now.

The world has been stable place because of the United States. the Vietnam war was a battle in the overall war against communists expansion, which we ultimately won with the fall of the Soviet Empire. If it were left up to people like you, they'd still be around. (With Obama they may come back ..who knows.) Without the United States who fills the void?  You should be thanking us not running your mouth. People like you are the reason a lot of people here don't care for Canadians much.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JimBowie1958 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we do that?
> 
> Oh, yeah, because we let the thieves running our government hand out all those pork barrel goodies to the political machines that elected them.
> 
> Meanwhile we are facing the end of the gravy train in one fashion or another; either we wake up and do reform the responsible way and tighten our belts or the gravy train has a huge train wreck that harms a hundred times more people in greater magnitude.
> 
> CBO Director: 'Large and Growing Federal Debt' Could Produce 'Fiscal Crisis' | CNS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day House Speaker John Boehner said he would bring a "clean" debt ceiling bill to the House floor -- and join Democrats in voting for a 13-month extension of the debt limit -- the head of the Congressional Budget Office declared that the "large and growing federal debt" could eventually increase the risk of a  "fiscal crisis."
> 
> "The large budget deficits recorded in recent years have substantially increased federal debt, and the amount of debt relative to the size of the economy is now very
> high by historical standards," Elmendorf told the Senate Budget Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
Click to expand...


Helps having just 1.10th the population of the US and not being inclined to trying to take over the world and spending all your country's budgest on newer and more creative ways of murdering people.


----------



## Jroc

Delta4Embassy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we do that?
> 
> Oh, yeah, because we let the thieves running our government hand out all those pork barrel goodies to the political machines that elected them.
> 
> Meanwhile we are facing the end of the gravy train in one fashion or another; either we wake up and do reform the responsible way and tighten our belts or the gravy train has a huge train wreck that harms a hundred times more people in greater magnitude.
> 
> CBO Director: 'Large and Growing Federal Debt' Could Produce 'Fiscal Crisis' | CNS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day House Speaker John Boehner said he would bring a "clean" debt ceiling bill to the House floor -- and join Democrats in voting for a 13-month extension of the debt limit -- the head of the Congressional Budget Office declared that the "large and growing federal debt" could eventually increase the risk of a  "fiscal crisis."
> 
> "The large budget deficits recorded in recent years have substantially increased federal debt, and the amount of debt relative to the size of the economy is now very
> high by historical standards," Elmendorf told the Senate Budget Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helps having just 1.10th the population of the US and not being inclined to *trying to take over the world and spending all your country's budgest on newer and more creative ways of murdering people*.
Click to expand...


Go back to thinking ways of destroying deadly asteroids, because your a moron and an embarrassment


----------



## JimBowie1958

Delta4Embassy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we do that?
> 
> Oh, yeah, because we let the thieves running our government hand out all those pork barrel goodies to the political machines that elected them.
> 
> Meanwhile we are facing the end of the gravy train in one fashion or another; either we wake up and do reform the responsible way and tighten our belts or the gravy train has a huge train wreck that harms a hundred times more people in greater magnitude.
> 
> CBO Director: 'Large and Growing Federal Debt' Could Produce 'Fiscal Crisis' | CNS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day House Speaker John Boehner said he would bring a "clean" debt ceiling bill to the House floor -- and join Democrats in voting for a 13-month extension of the debt limit -- the head of the Congressional Budget Office declared that the "large and growing federal debt" could eventually increase the risk of a  "fiscal crisis."
> 
> "The large budget deficits recorded in recent years have substantially increased federal debt, and the amount of debt relative to the size of the economy is now very
> high by historical standards," Elmendorf told the Senate Budget Committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> Either way, this wont end pretty in all likelihood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helps having just 1.10th the population of the US and not being inclined to trying to take over the world and spending all your country's budgest on newer and more creative ways of murdering people.
Click to expand...


Military budget is a small portion of the total and hasn't really grown that much over the last 5 years. The exploding growth is in entitlements and this ACA boondoggle.

The federal budget is an ensuing train wreck.

Hide your savings.


----------



## tinydancer

Dragonlady said:


> Much has been made in this thread about our conservative governments and their role in balancing the budget, especially Mulroney and the introduction of the Goods and Services Tax.
> 
> The GST was introduced when NAFTA can into effect. It replaced the 15% manufacturers tax which Mulroney lifted to allow Canadian manufacturers to compete more effectively with American made goods.
> 
> Contrary to Tiny Dancer's assertions, introduction of the GST was disastrous for the Canadian economy and plunged the country into a deep recession. Canadians turfed Mulroney from office and reduced his majority government to just 4 sitting members of Parliament. The Progressive Conservative Party never recovered and what remained of the party amalgamated with the Reform Party under the banner of today's Conservative Party of Canada.
> 
> NAFTA has been a mixed blessing. We lost a lot of our manufacturing to the southern US where costs were lower. At one point there were 20,000 auto workers in Oshawa. They worked for the 4 GM plants there and other companies supplying GM. Today there are 2,000 GM workers at one plant in Oshawa.
> 
> It should also be noted that the Canadian Conservative Party is much further to the left of the American Democratic Party. While Stephen Harper would like to introduce 2-tier medicine to Canada, Canadians won't allow it. Anyone who has tried has found themselves out of power and very quickly.
> 
> Our budget is balanced because Canadians, unlike Americans, are not adverse to paying taxes, providing we're getting value for our money. We don't have a lot of programs cutting breaks to large corporate interests which you have. All of our corporations pay taxes, unlike large American corporations and we have a reasonable minimum wage.
> 
> Our medical costs are nearly half of yours because of low administration costs, made possible by our single payer system. Something that you want nothing to do with. We also don't have a means test on many of our social programs having learned that administration costs for means tests are more expensive than universal coverage.
> 
> Canada spends its tax dollars on its citizens and its infrastructure, not on a bloated military industrial complex to protect American multinational corporate holdings abroad. We spend money on education for our young people with all post-secondary institutions being state funded and lower cost than US schools giving us a well educated population. This reduces poverty and social assistance.
> 
> In short, our government is run for the benefit of people, not corporations.



I'm going to tackle this post a segment at a time. 

I gave credit to PM Mulroney for doing the "right thing" with the introduction of the GST at the time.

I also said that it cost the Conservative government their power and wiped them out as a party. They paid a heavy price. 

I have given kudos and full credit to Finance Minister Paul Martin for seizing hold of an economy on the brink of total disaster; talking Prime Minister Cretien out of scrapping the GST and turning our economy completely around. 

Martin used the tool of the GST in combination with very hard and deep cuts in spending to do so. And he took a lot of hits for not looking at the GST as a money maker but to truly use it to balance the books. 

And YAY!

I can give credit to my political opponents without blinking an eye. It doesn't hurt my parts to give Paul Martin and PM Chretien their due.

One more time. 

*Now to Paul Martin. Credit where credit is due. Between PM Chretien and Finance Minister Martin they kept the super progressive spend every penny we have and more at bay and with Mulroney's GST move turned deficits to surpluses.

You see Paul Martin was a genius of a businessman before he became Finance Minister as compared to Tim Geithner who had never had a job in the real world and was put in a position of power he should never ever have been let near.

And for a liberal, he did the unheard of. Holy toledo !!!!!! He slashed spending like crazy. AND utilized the GST to work towards a balance budget that he was finally able to introduce a balance budget in 1998.

Awesome. Just awesome. But one more time Economics 101 prevailed. He worked diligently to not spend more than the revenue he was raking in. And he made a lot of enemies in his own party for not bending to their "lets spend everything and more" ways.

Kudos to Martin. Big time. I will be forever grateful to this really brave men between Mulroney and his Finance Minister and ditto to Jean Chretien and Paul Martin. Man these guys really took a lot of heat and hits for the good of the country.*


----------



## Ropey

He was an amazing finance minister. He knew how to juggle finances masterfully. He was unable to master political waters in the same matter.

I don't think he was a Liberal or a Conservative. I think he was a realist which did well in the Financial aspect but most certainly didn't in the political spectrum. 

Juggling there is called waffling.


----------



## Mojo2

JimBowie1958 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/canadian-gov...DMTBsMm1uODllBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM4BHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's Conservative government looks set to comfortably balance its books in 2015 or even sooner, its latest budget showed on Tuesday, with cuts in spending on the public service more than offsetting a series of modest new expenditures.
> 
> The low-key spending plan leaves Prime Minister Stephen Harper well-positioned to offer tax breaks and other initiatives in the runup to an election scheduled for October next year.
> 
> "Some people will say this budget is boring," Finance Minister Jim Flaherty told reporters ahead of the budget speech. "Boring is good."
> 
> The budget shows a *deficit of C$2.9 billion ($2.63 billion)in the 2014-15 fiscal year, up from the previous estimate of C$5.5 billion. That balance includes a C$3 billion contingency fund, which in fact reveals an underlying surplus that year*.
> 
> Flaherty acknowledged the budget would be narrowly balanced this coming year without the contingency fund, but said he preferred to have a "nice clean surplus next year".
> 
> The government estimates a bigger-than-expected C$6.4 billion surplus in 2015-16. In the year ending March 31 of this year, the deficit is pegged at C$16.6 billion.
> 
> The Conservatives, in power since 2006, plunged into a deep deficit in 2008 as they pumped out stimulus money to deal with the recession after having cut taxes earlier. Previously, the Canadian government had an 11-year string of budget surpluses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant we do that?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOQAUiIbedQ&feature=share&list=PLJdYRfQuif3Jsw8cPKvZGhRhu_YWWJBvo&index=1]OBAMA!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ropey said:


> He was an amazing finance minister. He knew how to juggle finances masterfully. He was unable to master political waters in the same matter.
> 
> I don't think he was a Liberal or a Conservative. I think he was a realist which did well in the Financial aspect but most certainly didn't in the political spectrum.
> 
> Juggling there is called waffling.



Martin was unreal. He took such a beating from members of his own party (I was originally a big Liberal so I still had associates in the east at the time and many were po'd).

So many were furious with him that he was holding the line on spending. All they could see was Ottawa raking in the dough and Martin wasn't letting go of a dime. 

Good man. He set a really high bar for any one now who comes after him.


----------



## Toro

The Liberal Party sucks.  They're the party of the eastern establishment and would totally screw the West if it would advance their political agenda.

So does the NDP.  They're socialists.

The Conservatives are best.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Toro said:


> The Liberal Party sucks.  They're the party of the eastern establishment and would totally screw the West if it would advance their political agenda.
> 
> So does the NDP.  They're socialists.
> 
> The Conservatives are best.



Stephen Harper wears a wig.

Justin Trudeau is cool.

The NDP is a non-event.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Someone probably said it here...Canada gets free military protection from the U.S. that provides them the fantastic means to not have to spend $$$ on a strong military.


----------



## Bumberclyde

iamwhatiseem said:


> Someone probably said it here...Canada gets free military protection from the U.S. that provides them the fantastic means to not have to spend $$$ on a strong military.



No, Canada doesn't need a huge army because they don't spend their time attacking and otherwise pissing off every country in the world. So nobody wants to attack Canada.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bumberclyde said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone probably said it here...Canada gets free military protection from the U.S. that provides them the fantastic means to not have to spend $$$ on a strong military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Canada doesn't need a huge army because they don't spend their time attacking and otherwise pissing off every country in the world. So nobody wants to attack Canada.
Click to expand...



Canada has fantastic natural resources. 
If America was not their neighbor I guarantee you Russia would have taken them in the 1970's.
America's immense military might is why there hasn't been a WWIII.


----------



## Bumberclyde

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone probably said it here...Canada gets free military protection from the U.S. that provides them the fantastic means to not have to spend $$$ on a strong military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Canada doesn't need a huge army because they don't spend their time attacking and otherwise pissing off every country in the world. So nobody wants to attack Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has fantastic natural resources.
> If America was not their neighbor I guarantee you Russia would have taken them in the 1970's.
> America's immense military might is why there hasn't been a WWIII.
Click to expand...


Russia's army can barely make it as far as Ukraine, and every last piece of their gear would brake down long before they got to Canada. 
Geez, you Merruccans sure like your warmongering and chest pounding. No wonder you've been at war for nearly your whole country's existence.

Btw, Canada beat the Merruccans TWICE in wars.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bumberclyde said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Canada doesn't need a huge army because they don't spend their time attacking and otherwise pissing off every country in the world. So nobody wants to attack Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has fantastic natural resources.
> If America was not their neighbor I guarantee you Russia would have taken them in the 1970's.
> America's immense military might is why there hasn't been a WWIII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia's army can barely make it as far as Ukraine, and every last piece of their gear would brake down long before they got to Canada.
> Geez, you Merruccans sure like your warmongering and chest pounding. No wonder you've been at war for nearly your whole country's existence.
> 
> Btw, Canada beat the Merruccans TWICE in wars.
Click to expand...


Say what you will, but only the duped clowns marginalize the importance and global benefit of America's military as both a deterrent and an economic lifesaver to Mexico/Canada/Europe.


----------



## Bumberclyde

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has fantastic natural resources.
> If America was not their neighbor I guarantee you Russia would have taken them in the 1970's.
> America's immense military might is why there hasn't been a WWIII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's army can barely make it as far as Ukraine, and every last piece of their gear would brake down long before they got to Canada.
> Geez, you Merruccans sure like your warmongering and chest pounding. No wonder you've been at war for nearly your whole country's existence.
> 
> Btw, Canada beat the Merruccans TWICE in wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but only the duped clowns marginalize the importance and global benefit of America's military as both a deterrent and an economic lifesaver to Mexico/Canada/Europe.
Click to expand...


Geez, you Merruccans are a delude bunch. You're not a deterrent, you're responsible for a lot of the war going on in the world today. Some deterrent.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bumberclyde said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's army can barely make it as far as Ukraine, and every last piece of their gear would brake down long before they got to Canada.
> Geez, you Merruccans sure like your warmongering and chest pounding. No wonder you've been at war for nearly your whole country's existence.
> 
> Btw, Canada beat the Merruccans TWICE in wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but only the duped clowns marginalize the importance and global benefit of America's military as both a deterrent and an economic lifesaver to Mexico/Canada/Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, you Merruccans are a delude bunch. You're not a deterrent, you're responsible for a lot of the war going on in the world today. Some deterrent.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I didn't realize you were a teenage idiot.
Have a nice life.


----------



## Toro

Bumberclyde said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's army can barely make it as far as Ukraine, and every last piece of their gear would brake down long before they got to Canada.
> Geez, you Merruccans sure like your warmongering and chest pounding. No wonder you've been at war for nearly your whole country's existence.
> 
> Btw, Canada beat the Merruccans TWICE in wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but only the duped clowns marginalize the importance and global benefit of America's military as both a deterrent and an economic lifesaver to Mexico/Canada/Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, you Merruccans are a delude bunch. You're not a deterrent, you're responsible for a lot of the war going on in the world today. Some deterrent.
Click to expand...


Yeah, yoo Merkins DESERVED 9/11!!


----------



## BruSan

Toro said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but only the duped clowns marginalize the importance and global benefit of America's military as both a deterrent and an economic lifesaver to Mexico/Canada/Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, you Merruccans are a delude bunch. You're not a deterrent, you're responsible for a lot of the war going on in the world today. Some deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, yoo Merkins DESERVED 9/11!!
Click to expand...


Oooopsy!  I know you guys like the to and fro banter but as a Canadian I find that last one in very poor taste ~ over 3500 innocent peoples deaths is not appropriate joke fodder for simpletons on an internet forum.


----------



## Toro

BruSan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, you Merruccans are a delude bunch. You're not a deterrent, you're responsible for a lot of the war going on in the world today. Some deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yoo Merkins DESERVED 9/11!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooopsy!  I know you guys like the to and fro banter but as a Canadian I find that last one in very poor taste ~ over 3500 innocent peoples deaths is not appropriate joke fodder for simpletons on an internet forum.
Click to expand...


Chill.  I'm a Canadian too, and I'm trying to make a point.

Plus, I have personal connections to that day.  I knew people who died in the WTC.  Also, several months prior to 9/11, I had interviewed with a firm in there.  As I watched the towers come down, I thought I had escaped death.  Fortunately, I learned the next day that because the firm was on the 30th floor, everyone got out alive.


----------



## BruSan

Toro said:


> BruSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yoo Merkins DESERVED 9/11!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooopsy!  I know you guys like the to and fro banter but as a Canadian I find that last one in very poor taste ~ over 3500 innocent peoples deaths is not appropriate joke fodder for simpletons on an internet forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chill.  I'm a Canadian too, and I'm trying to make a point.
> 
> Plus, I have personal connections to that day.  I knew people who died in the WTC.  Also, several months prior to 9/11, I had interviewed with a firm in there.  As I watched the towers come down, I thought I had escaped death.  Fortunately, I learned the next day that because the firm was on the 30th floor, everyone got out alive.
Click to expand...


Well all that is very nice I'm sure, but 3500 people did not escape death that day and I'm sure whatever point you were attempting to make could have been made another way.

I'm sure, in hindsight, you'll agree.


----------



## Toro

BruSan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BruSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooopsy!  I know you guys like the to and fro banter but as a Canadian I find that last one in very poor taste ~ over 3500 innocent peoples deaths is not appropriate joke fodder for simpletons on an internet forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill.  I'm a Canadian too, and I'm trying to make a point.
> 
> Plus, I have personal connections to that day.  I knew people who died in the WTC.  Also, several months prior to 9/11, I had interviewed with a firm in there.  As I watched the towers come down, I thought I had escaped death.  Fortunately, I learned the next day that because the firm was on the 30th floor, everyone got out alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well all that is very nice I'm sure, but 3500 people did not escape death that day and I'm sure whatever point you were attempting to make could have been made another way.
> 
> I'm sure, in hindsight, you'll agree.
Click to expand...


Oh, get off your high horse.  If you don't understand exposing an argument with ridiculous sarcasm, here's a dollar to help you buy a sense of context.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> BruSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chill.  I'm a Canadian too, and I'm trying to make a point.
> 
> Plus, I have personal connections to that day.  I knew people who died in the WTC.  Also, several months prior to 9/11, I had interviewed with a firm in there.  As I watched the towers come down, I thought I had escaped death.  Fortunately, I learned the next day that because the firm was on the 30th floor, everyone got out alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well all that is very nice I'm sure, but 3500 people did not escape death that day and I'm sure whatever point you were attempting to make could have been made another way.
> 
> I'm sure, in hindsight, you'll agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, get off your high horse.  If you don't understand exposing an argument with ridiculous sarcasm, here's a dollar to help you buy a sense of context.
Click to expand...


I'll offer 50 cents for that dollar. Don't waste it on literals.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BruSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well all that is very nice I'm sure, but 3500 people did not escape death that day and I'm sure whatever point you were attempting to make could have been made another way.
> 
> I'm sure, in hindsight, you'll agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, get off your high horse.  If you don't understand exposing an argument with ridiculous sarcasm, here's a dollar to help you buy a sense of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll offer 50 cents for that dollar. Don't waste it on literals.
Click to expand...


Actually that Canadian dollar is worth about $1.11 USD.


----------



## Ropey

Today it will take ~88 US pennies to buy a Canadian Dollar.


----------



## Toro

And going lower.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> And going lower.



It's cyclic. Now it will take 89 US pennies.


----------



## MrMax

*Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?*

Because Canadians are smarter.


----------



## Mr Natural

Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?

Because Canada has about a tenth of our population

and 

Canada doesn't have an empire to maintain.


----------



## Toro

MrMax said:


> *Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?*
> 
> Because Canadians are smarter.



Well, that's a given!



Mr Clean said:


> Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?
> 
> Because Canada has about a tenth of our population
> 
> and
> 
> Canada doesn't have an empire to maintain.



Population doesn't matter.  Empire does.


----------



## Votto

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed up until you stated the Jews did it............
> 
> Why do you have to add that point........................
Click to expand...


Actually Jews on average in the US are wealthier than any other demographic group.

In Hitler's Germany, they were the same way.  This is why they were singled out, robbed, and then sent to the gas chambers.

Being wealthy is an unforgivable sin in today's Marxist world.


----------



## Ropey

Votto said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer.
> 
> The "Chosen People" either own or control all of the major banks and financial institutions.
> 
> Plus they basically own the Federal Reserve.
> 
> So no.....we will never get out of debt or balance the budget.
> 
> Because the Jews want to keep the U.S. taxpayers money endlessly flowing into their greedy pockets.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agreed up until you stated the Jews did it............
> 
> Why do you have to add that point........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Jews on average in the US are wealthier than any other demographic group.
> 
> In Hitler's Germany, they were the same way.  This is why they were singled out, robbed, and then sent to the gas chambers.
> 
> Being wealthy is an unforgivable sin in today's Marxist world.
Click to expand...




In the early days, this is what helped to greatly finance the Nazi regime and the Nazi's were the National Socialist Party at that time.  

Obama sees the wealthy as an enemy too.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mr Clean said:


> Canada Balances it's Budget; Why Cant the USA?
> 
> Because Canada has about a tenth of our population
> 
> and
> 
> Canada doesn't have an empire to maintain.



Then neither should we.

I don't want our children and grandchildren to pay for the empire of todays neocons and libtard Pax Americana bullshit.


----------



## Interpol

Canada hasn't actually balanced their budget yet. After 9 straight years of bringing the debt down and 9 straight balanced budgets under Chretien's Liberal government, PM Harper and the Conservatives (who inherited record surpluses) have passed 8 consecutive deficit budgets. 

Canada's total debt, which dwindled down to just under $450 billion 8 years ago, is now back to over $600 billion thanks to the Conservative government. 

Next year they will fall short only $2.9 billion, which is still not a balance and not even close to being a surplus. 

How did the Conservative government in Canada manage to raise the debt by 33%? By reducing corporate tax rates from 22% to 15% and by lowering the Goods & Services Tax (the GST) from 7% to 5%. 

They choked off revenue dramatically and even with massive cuts to public infrastructure (which will have to be renewed because we all know that private corporations don't just want to build bridges and highways) they still managed to raise the debt by a third. 

Canada's economic picture is only marginally better than America's, and the idea that Conservatives are good at balancing the books has no basis in lived reality.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Interpol said:


> Canada hasn't actually balanced their budget yet. After 9 straight years of bringing the debt down and 9 straight balanced budgets under Chretien's Liberal government, PM Harper and the Conservatives (who inherited record surpluses) have passed 8 consecutive deficit budgets.
> 
> Canada's total debt, which dwindled down to just under $450 billion 8 years ago, is now back to over $600 billion thanks to the Conservative government.
> 
> Next year they will fall short only $2.9 billion, which is still not a balance and not even close to being a surplus.
> 
> How did the Conservative government in Canada manage to raise the debt by 33%? By reducing corporate tax rates from 22% to 15% and by lowering the Goods & Services Tax (the GST) from 7% to 5%.
> 
> They choked off revenue dramatically and even with massive cuts to public infrastructure (which will have to be renewed because we all know that private corporations don't just want to build bridges and highways) they still managed to raise the debt by a third.
> 
> Canada's economic picture is only marginally better than America's, and the idea that Conservatives are good at balancing the books has no basis in lived reality.



That is so full of bullshit lies I don't know where to even  start.


----------



## MrMax

JimBowie1958 said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada hasn't actually balanced their budget yet. After 9 straight years of bringing the debt down and 9 straight balanced budgets under Chretien's Liberal government, PM Harper and the Conservatives (who inherited record surpluses) have passed 8 consecutive deficit budgets.
> 
> Canada's total debt, which dwindled down to just under $450 billion 8 years ago, is now back to over $600 billion thanks to the Conservative government.
> 
> Next year they will fall short only $2.9 billion, which is still not a balance and not even close to being a surplus.
> 
> How did the Conservative government in Canada manage to raise the debt by 33%? By reducing corporate tax rates from 22% to 15% and by lowering the Goods & Services Tax (the GST) from 7% to 5%.
> 
> They choked off revenue dramatically and even with massive cuts to public infrastructure (which will have to be renewed because we all know that private corporations don't just want to build bridges and highways) they still managed to raise the debt by a third.
> 
> Canada's economic picture is only marginally better than America's, and the idea that Conservatives are good at balancing the books has no basis in lived reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so full of bullshit lies I don't know where to even  start.
Click to expand...


I thought he had it pretty spot on. You must be a wig loving conservative.


----------



## tinydancer

Interpol said:


> Canada hasn't actually balanced their budget yet. After 9 straight years of bringing the debt down and 9 straight balanced budgets under Chretien's Liberal government, PM Harper and the Conservatives (who inherited record surpluses) have passed 8 consecutive deficit budgets.
> 
> Canada's total debt, which dwindled down to just under $450 billion 8 years ago, is now back to over $600 billion thanks to the Conservative government.
> 
> Next year they will fall short only $2.9 billion, which is still not a balance and not even close to being a surplus.
> 
> How did the Conservative government in Canada manage to raise the debt by 33%? By reducing corporate tax rates from 22% to 15% and by lowering the Goods & Services Tax (the GST) from 7% to 5%.
> 
> They choked off revenue dramatically and even with massive cuts to public infrastructure (which will have to be renewed because we all know that private corporations don't just want to build bridges and highways) they still managed to raise the debt by a third.
> 
> Canada's economic picture is only marginally better than America's, and the idea that Conservatives are good at balancing the books has no basis in lived reality.



See what I put up in red? The part that our government had record surpluses?

That means we were seriously fucking overtaxed you fool. That's why Harper reduced the GST. To put our money back in our pockets. 

And only a complete partisan idiot would not recognize that governments world wide had to enter a new era of "stimulus" during the world wide recession. Ours included. 

Flaherty (RIP) and Prime Minister Harper kept our financial sticks on the ice and didn't go spend crazy like other governments around the globe.

Our Finance Minister was recognized internationally for his excellent stewardship thru these rocky times.


----------



## Interpol

tinydancer said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada hasn't actually balanced their budget yet. After 9 straight years of bringing the debt down and 9 straight balanced budgets under Chretien's Liberal government, PM Harper and the Conservatives (who inherited record surpluses) have passed 8 consecutive deficit budgets.
> 
> Canada's total debt, which dwindled down to just under $450 billion 8 years ago, is now back to over $600 billion thanks to the Conservative government.
> 
> Next year they will fall short only $2.9 billion, which is still not a balance and not even close to being a surplus.
> 
> How did the Conservative government in Canada manage to raise the debt by 33%? By reducing corporate tax rates from 22% to 15% and by lowering the Goods & Services Tax (the GST) from 7% to 5%.
> 
> They choked off revenue dramatically and even with massive cuts to public infrastructure (which will have to be renewed because we all know that private corporations don't just want to build bridges and highways) they still managed to raise the debt by a third.
> 
> Canada's economic picture is only marginally better than America's, and the idea that Conservatives are good at balancing the books has no basis in lived reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I put up in red? The part that our government had record surpluses?
> 
> That means we were seriously fucking overtaxed you fool. That's why Harper reduced the GST. To put our money back in our pockets.
> 
> And only a complete partisan idiot would not recognize that governments world wide had to enter a new era of "stimulus" during the world wide recession. Ours included.
> 
> Flaherty (RIP) and Prime Minister Harper kept our financial sticks on the ice and didn't go spend crazy like other governments around the globe.
> 
> Our Finance Minister was recognized internationally for his excellent stewardship thru these rocky times.
Click to expand...


The Canadian government was recording record surpluses and paying down its national debt, moron. 

And investing in veterans, not cutting their benefits. 

And investing in healthcare, not cutting services. 

Get a fucking clue before you run your mouth.


----------



## MrMax

Canada is better than the US, it's that simple.


----------



## JimBowie1958

MrMax said:


> Canada is better than the US, it's that simple.



Well, that is true....for the current time frame.

But things change here, there and everywhere.


----------

